# clothes on mannequins



## studiogeoff (Feb 8, 2008)

hi all
i've been asked by a client to shoot clothes on a mannequin where you can see through the 'v line' to the back of the garment.
they are not shot flat, or through a 'clear' mannequin (as this would heavily distort colours etc). has anyone any ideas on how it is done?
take a look at the shots on www.mandco.com and you'll see what i mean...
many thanks
geoff


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 8, 2008)

I would think its a clear mannequin that you can buy and then they photoshop out the top and clone stamp areas that make it look like plastic. Or they could be combining images of one where you cant see the V line and then one where you can by using a hanger but this does not sound the most efficient use of time. Good luck


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 8, 2008)

the client wants shots that LOOK like that, or they want shots on a special mannequin?? because as far as i'm aware, no such thing exists


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 9, 2008)

About the only way you can do it is to use a wire framed mannequin. 
For example: http://www.displaycentre.co.uk/webpage.aspx?page=539db93f-b23c-4586-a807-caf7598ca2c7
If you hunt around you should find something suitable.


----------



## studiogeoff (Feb 14, 2008)

thought as much, but someone could make a fortune designing such a thing as these kind of cut outs are coming increasingly popular...
cheers anyway


----------

